# How Ironic....



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

We have an anti-hunting representative from the UK posting up on NoDak Outdoors the same day they ban fox hunting in the UK for good.

Sad day for the Brits.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I thought they did that a few months ago? It doesn't seem too bothersome to me, Britain has lost most of its suitable habitat in the past few hundred years. Better to preserve the species, they already have it rough enough.


----------



## Rosendal (Jul 18, 2004)

The same thing will happen here once hunters are reduced to a handful of aristocrats.


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

Rosendal,

Well said :thumb: 20 years nom now will Gander Mtn, Cabeles, Sheels, ect... even have a market ? The only people who will be able to afford to hunt will be the wealthiest!

I'm thinking of starting my own g/o business selling (our) North Dakotas resource to people who are willing to pay what they should have for free.
bottled snow! All you snowmobilers, sledders, skiers and snowboarders screw ya! I'm going to lease/buy it all!

TC


----------



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

tail chaser said:


> Rosendal,
> 
> Well said :thumb: 20 years nom now will Gander Mtn, Cabeles, Sheels, ect... even have a market ? The only people who will be able to afford to hunt will be the wealthiest!
> 
> ...


i'll be willing to pay 5 bucks for a couple of bottles if you will deliver.


----------



## Aythya (Oct 23, 2004)

I'll pay for a couple bottles too. As long as the snow has been purified with hops and malt! :beer:


----------



## Rosendal (Jul 18, 2004)

Great idea Chaser. I've got another. How about canning our unpolluted air and selling it in inhalers? :wink:


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

who's the anti hunter and where was he posting?

:sniper: :sniper: :sniper: let me at em


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Draker16 said:


> who's the anti hunter and where was he posting?
> 
> :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: let me at em


Long gone, best if we just forget him.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

scary to think what hunting could be reduced to, i figure i still have a good 60 years of huntin to do, if there is anything to hunt.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I saw that nut's posts and then got home and saw the story on the news. Pretty funny stuff!


----------

